

Ask HN: Advantages of ClojureScript and OM vs. ES6/7 and React? - alfonsodev

I have limited time for a side project, I decided I&#x27;ll do it in React.
Not sure if should be learning the new ES6&#x2F;7 features or  spend that time learning ClojureScript, I don&#x27;t have previous knowledge of Clojure nor Lisp.  
I&#x27;m concern about advantages &#x2F; disadvantages, and the learning curve.  
Thanks.
======
zubairq
If you have to ask then choose react and JavaScript as clojurescript has a big
learning curve

